# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Oru chalu kadha remix

## xeon

ഇതിപ്പോ നമ്മടെ ആദ്യത്തെ പോസ്റ്റ്* ആണേ.. 
നുമ്മടെ കന്നി പോസ്റ്റ്* കഞ്ഞി പോസ്റ്റ്* ആയാൽ കൂവരുത് ....

(കേട്ട് ചിരിച്ച ഒരു തമാശ ഞാൻ ഒരു കഥ രൂപത്തിലേക്ക് എഴുതുവാൻ ഉള്ള ശ്രമം ) 

ഒരിക്കൽ ഒരു bsc biology ക്ലാസ്സിൽ ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് പടിപ്പിച്ചോണ്ട് നിന്ന Prof ശ്രീനിവാസൻ തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കിയത് സാറേ എന്ന ബഹുമാനം തുളുമ്പുന്ന പിൻവിളി കേട്ടിട്ടാണ് ...

കണ്ടാൽ സുന്ദരനായ ഒരു വിദ്യാർഥി സംശയം നിഴലിക്കുന്ന കണ്ണുകളുമായി ആ അധ്യാപക കേസരിയെ തുറിച്ചു നോക്കുന്നു...

പണ്ഡിതനായ ശ്രീനിവാസൻ സാർ ആ സുന്ദരനോട് കാര്യം ആരാഞ്ഞു ..

സു: സാർ ഈ "നെട്ടൂർ " എന്ന് വെച്ചാൽ എന്തുവാ??

ശ്രീ: എന്തോവ? നേട്ടൂരോ ???? !!

സു : അതെ സാർ .. "നെട്ടൂർ" എന്നാൽ എന്തുവാ ?

ശ്രീനിവാസൻ സാറ് വിയര്ക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി..... ba ma phd എല്ലാം അരച്ച് കലക്കി കുടിച്ചിട്ടും ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു വാക്ക്... കൊച്ചിയിൽ ക്ലാസ്സ്* എടുത്തു , ചെന്നയിൽ ക്ലാസ്സ്* എടുത്തു, എന്തിനു ഓക്സ്ഫോർഡീൾ വരെ പൊയ് ക്ലാസ്സ്* എടുത്തു.. എന്നിട്ടും ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു വാക്ക്... ആകെ നാണക്കേടായി.... ആ ഉത്തരം മുട്ടുമ്പോൾ എടുത്തു പയറ്റാൻ അദ്യാപകർക്കായി മാത്രം കുട്ടൻ ബുര്ഗ് നിഗന്ധുവിൽ അച്ചടിച്ച ഒരു വാക്കുണ്ടല്ലോ "റെഫർ" ...... അത് തന്നെ ശരണം .... സ്രീനിവസാൻ സാർ ആത്മഗതം പുലംബി ...... സുന്ദരനെ നോക്കി ഇങ്ങനെ ചൊല്ലി .....

ശ്രീ : ഈ "നെട്ടൂർ " എന്ന വാക്ക് ഒരു സാടരണ പദം അല്ല .. സ്പാനിഷ്* ഭാഷയിൽ നിന്നും ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് കടം കൊണ്ട ഒരു അപൂർവ പദമാണ്.. വിവിധ അര്ത തലങ്ങലുള്ള ഈ വാക്കിന്റെ അർഥം ഞാൻ എന്റെ സ്പാനിഷ്* Dictionary കൾ റെഫർ ചെയ്തു scrutinize ചെയ്ത ശേഷം നാളെ പറഞ്ഞു തരാം.. 

ശ്രീനിവസാൻ സാർ ഇത് പറഞ്ഞു തീർന്നതും കോളേജ് ഹൗർ ബെൽ മുഴങ്ങിയതും ഒരുമിച്ച് .............. 

സബ്സിടി ഗ്യാസ് കുറ്റി കിട്ടിയ ആശ്വാസത്തോടെ ആ പണ്ഡിതൻ ആ ക്ലാസ്സ്* മുറിയുടെ വാത്തിൽ പിന്നിട്ട് വരാന്ദയിലേക്ക് നടന്നു മറഞ്ഞു .....

" എന്തോ ഒരു മഹാ സംഭവം പോലെ സുന്ദരൻ നിന്ന് തിളങ്ങി..... പെണ്* കിടാങ്ങൾ ആരാധനയോടെ ആ മഹത് വ്യക്തിത്വത്തെ നോക്കി നിന്ന്.."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
കോളേജ് വിട്ടു വീട്ടിലെത്തിയ സാറിനു ചായ വേണ്ട ചോറ് വേണ്ട..... പുണ്യ പുരാതന കാലത്തെ ഗ്രന്ഥങ്ങൾ തൊട്ടു തപ്പലോട് തപ്പൽ .... ഫലം 
പെട്രോൾ വിലയേക്കാൾ വലിയ നിരാശ ... ഗൂഗിൾ കൂടി കൈ വിട്ട ശ്രീ സാറിനു ലോകം തന്നെ നോക്കി ആക്കി ചിരിക്കുന്നതായി തോന്നി.... ചായകുടിക്കാതെ ചോറ് തിന്നാതെ എന്തോ പോയ അണ്ണനെ പോലെ മൻമോഹൻ സ്റ്റൈൽ മിണ്ടാ നയം സ്വീകരിച്ചു ....... കുംകുമപൂവ് സീരിയലിലെ രുദ്രൻ മയ്യത്തായപ്പോ കാരയാഞ്ഞ ശ്രീനിവാസ സാർ തൻ പ്രിയതമ പോലും ആ ഇരുപ്പു കണ്ടു വിങ്ങി പൊട്ടി... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

അടുത്ത ദിവസം ക്ലാസ്സിലേക്ക് നടന്നു കയറിയ സാറിന് നരകത്തിലെ നൂല്പ്പാലത്തിൽ നടക്കുന്ന പോലെയും, കുട്ടികളെ കണ്ടപ്പോൾ മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയെ കരിങ്കൊടി കാണിക്കുവാൻ നില്ക്കുന്ന പാർട്ടി കാരെയും പോലെ അനുഭവപ്പെട്ടു ...... 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ശ്രീനിവാസാൻ സാർ പതിവുപോലെ ക്ലാസ്സിലേക്ക് കടന്നു... അന്ന് ആ അധ്യാപകൻ പരമാവധി വേഗത്തിൽ ഇടവേള നല്കാതെ ക്ലാസ്സ്* എടുത്തു..... ഇടയില എപ്പോളോ ക്ലോക്ക് ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയ ആ മനുഷ്യന്റെ മനസ്സിൽ ലഡ്ഡു പൊട്ടി..... ബെല്ൽ വീഴാൻ ഇനി വെറും 5 മിനിറ്റ്............... 

സാർ..................... ആ ട്വിസ്റ്റ്* ആരും പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചില്ല...........

ശ്രീനിവാസന് ആ ധ്വനി ഒരു ഇടി വെട്ടു പോലെ അനുഭവപ്പെട്ടു................

അതാ പടയോടുവാൻ തയ്യാറെടുത്ത ടിപ്പുവിനെ പോലെ സാക്ഷാൽ സുന്ദരൻ .....

സു: സാർ എന്താ ഈ "നെട്ടൂർ "..... 

ശ്രീനിവാസൻ സ്ഥബ്ധനായി .......

ഒടുക്കം മനോനില വീണ്ടെടുത്ത്* ആ മനുഷ്യൻ വിറയാർന്ന സ്വരത്തിൽ പറഞ്ഞു.....

"നെട്ടൂർ" എന്നാൽ അത്.... അത് ...... 

ഇല്ല ആ മനുഷ്യന് കാലത്തെ നേരിടുവാൻ കഴിയുന്നില്ല... വികാരത്തൽ മൂടപ്പെട്ടു പോയിരിക്കുന്നു ആ മനുഷ്യൻ.... തല ചുറ്റി തറയിലേക്കു പതിക്കും എന്നാ നിലയിൽ എത്തിയപ്പോൾ സ്വർഗ്ഗ വാതിൽ തുറന്നെത്തിയ മാലഘയെ പോലെ ഒരു പിടിവള്ളി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് കിട്ടി....

ശ്രീ : ആ സ്പെല്ലിങ്ങ് ഒന്ന് ബോർഡിൽ എഴുത്ത്... ആ വാക്ക് എനിക്ക് എത്ര ശ്രമിച്ചിട്ടും കണ്ടെത്താൻ കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല ... ഒരിക്കൽ കൂടെ നോക്കിയിട്ട് നാളെ പറയാം....

മന്ദഹസിച്ച സുന്ദരൻ ബോർഡിനടുത്തേക്ക് നടന്നു .....

ശ്രീ സാർ നല്കിയ വെള്ള ചോക്ക് കഷ്ണം വാങ്ങി സുന്ദരൻ ഇങ്ങനെ എഴുതി......

" NATURE " ........ എന്നിട്ട് ഒരു ചോദ്യം ....... " സാർ എന്താ സാർ ഈ "നെട്ടുർ " എന്ന് വെച്ചാൽ .............. 

കക്ലാസ്സിൽ ഒരു കൂട്ടച്ചിരി ഉയർന്നു ... ഇഞ്ചി കടിച്ച വാനരനെ പോലെ ശ്രീനിവസാൻ സാർ മിഴിച്ചു നിന്നു ........... ആ കണ്ണുകളിൽ ക്രോധം കത്തി ജ്വലിച്ചു..... മുഖം ചുമന്ന് ചുമന്നു സായം സന്ധ്യ പോലെ കാണപ്പെട്ടു....

മുന്നില നിന്ന സുന്ദരനെ നോക്കി അദേഹം അലറി.....

" ഇറങ്ങെടോ പുറത്ത്* "...................... !!!!!

ക്ലാസ്സ്മുറി നിശബ്ധമായ് ............... കുട്ടികൾ സ്തബ്ധരായി ......... 

വിറപൂണ്ട ശബ്ധത്തിൽ.............. ഇടറിയ സ്വരത്തിൽ സുന്ദരൻ ഇങ്ങനെ അപേക്ഷിച്ചു .......

" സാർ "നെട്ടൂർ" എന്താണെനന് ചോദിച്ചതിനു സാർ എന്നെ പുറത്താക്കിയാൽ എൻറെ "ഫുട്ടൂർ" എന്താകും സാർ.........

.............. ഫുട്ടൂർ (FUTURE).......

----------


## Ottayaan

kollaam... nannayi ezhuthiyittundu... inyum kooduthal pratheekshikkunnu...  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## maryland

:Gathering:

----------


## Santi

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## baadshahmian

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

thanks every oneeeeeeeeeee

----------


## KulFy

superb......climaxum anti climaxum polichu.....oru short filminulla vakuppundu.....iniyum poratte

----------


## Spunky

Kollaam  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .. do write more  :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> Kollaam   .. do write more


thanks sis

----------


## Spunky

> thanks sis


 :Welcome:  Bro..

thudarnnum ezhuthu  :Clapping:

----------


## BangaloreaN

nalla ഫുട്ടൂർ undavum.

----------


## Naradhan

Kidu ,.......  :Clap:

----------


## xeon

thanks every one

----------


## veecee

ha ha , kalakki  :Ennekollu:

----------


## xeon

> ha ha , kalakki


kannaaa thanks....

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Climax super....  :Ennekollu:

----------


## indi commandos

gud.. climax   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Good One xeon.. :Clap:

----------


## Sal kk

Good :Clap:  
Sathyathil Neeyalle aa sundaran :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> Good 
> Sathyathil Neeyalle aa sundaran


allaaaaaaa

----------


## kallan pavithran

superb xeon... expecting more stuffs from u.... netture  :Laughing:

----------


## nidhikutty

onnum kanan pattanilla

----------


## sali

Kollam machane  .kalakki.....😁

----------


## xeon

thanks every one

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Pwolichu @xeon

----------


## renjuus

:Gathering: ...good one @xeon

----------

